# twist in my sobriety



## ameana7

hello, i like the song of tanita tikaram but i really can't understand the lyrics. could anyone please explain me? if it is possible, in turkish  i think my english isn't enough sometimes  the part of the song is:

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
.....
thank you very much in advance or teşekkürler 
note: sobriety, sözlükte ayıklık, aklı başında olmak olarak geçiyor ama, ben yerleştiremedim bir türlü..


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sobriety, alkol ve uyuşturucuyu ölçülü ya da hiç kullanmama durumu. 5 yıldır uyuşturucu kullanmayan birinin içinde bulunduğu duruma sobriety diyebilirsin, anlatabildim mi?

Twist'e gelince... Muhtemelen baktığın her sözlükte anlamına "büklüm, kıvrım" yazacaktır. Ancak twist'in sözlüklerde bulamayağın bir anlamı daha var: kız arkadaş. Sobriety'nin anlamına uygun olan başka bir şey daha ifade ediyor twist: marijuana.

Twist in my sobriety'yi Türkçeye çevirmek pek mümkün gibi gözükmüyor, çevirsek bile çok komik ve anlamsız bir sonuç elde ederiz. O yüzden en iyisi İngilizce anlamlarını öğrenip, tamlamayı bir bütün olarak İngilizce anlamaya çalışmak.

Umarım yardımcı olabilmişimdir,
Ekin.


----------



## ameana7

ancak şimdi anlamlı oldu. ne sobriety, ne twist için sözlükte bu anlamları bulabilmiştim. teşekkürler


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sobriety'nin ağırbaşlılıktan sonraki ikinci anlamı o, gerçi ben de henüz sözlüğüme bakmadım (evet, üşeniyorum!) ancak bunu yazmış olmalıydılar. Belki de son zamanlarda kazandığı bir anlamdır ve sözlük henüz dahil etmemiştir, ya da "ayıklıktan" kastı -muhtemelen- budur.

Twist zaten tamemen argo olduğu için, sözlükte görmek ilginç olur. Üstelik, yanılmıyorumsam, Cockney argosunda kullanılan bir kelime. (Sadece Cockney demiyorum, ancak Cockney'de kullanıldığından eminim. Geçen sene Cockney argo terimlerini okurken aklımda kalmıştı, yanılıyor da olabilirim.)

Son olarak: rica ederim, her zaman.


----------



## abel.nowhere

This discussion about the song of Tanita seems to be really interesting. May be you are so kind to translate also in english?


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> Sobriety, alkol ve uyuşturucuyu ölçülü ya da hiç kullanmama durumu. 5 yıldır uyuşturucu kullanmayan birinin içinde bulunduğu duruma sobriety diyebilirsin, anlatabildim mi?
> 
> Twist'e gelince... Muhtemelen baktığın her sözlükte anlamına "büklüm, kıvrım" yazacaktır. Ancak twist'in sözlüklerde bulamayağın bir anlamı daha var: kız arkadaş. Sobriety'nin anlamına uygun olan başka bir şey daha ifade ediyor twist: marijuana.
> 
> Twist in my sobriety'yi Türkçeye çevirmek pek mümkün gibi gözükmüyor, çevirsek bile çok komik ve anlamsız bir sonuç elde ederiz. O yüzden en iyisi İngilizce anlamlarını öğrenip, tamlamayı bir bütün olarak İngilizce anlamaya çalışmak.
> 
> Umarım yardımcı olabilmişimdir,
> Ekin.




In this post, Chazzwozzer didn't translate all the song in English, but he just explained the meanings of "sobriety" and "twist".

Sobriety means, as you can find in dictionary, "_abstinence from alcohol or drugs", _butChazzwozzer explained that twist means something that you cannot find in dictionary, which is "sister" and also in slang "marijuana".

This is a general explanation of what Chazzwozzer had said..


----------



## Gencebay

ameana7 said:


> In this post, Chazzwozzer didn't translate all the song in English, but he just explained the meanings of "sobriety" and "twist".
> 
> Sobriety means, as you can find in dictionary, "_abstinence from alcohol or drugs", _butChazzwozzer explained that twist means something that you cannot find in dictionary, which is "sister" and also in slang "marijuana".
> 
> This is a general explanation of what Chazzwozzer had said..


 
not sister but girlfriend


----------



## abel.nowhere

Yes, I think this is a more clear explanation than in another thread in the "english only" section (how can I put in here a link to another thread?),
Thank's Ameana and Gencebay: girlfriend, marjuana, ... how many life is left out of dictionaries!


----------

